# Free metal album!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you like a bit of thrash metal then this may be for you -

http://www.myspace.com/gamabomb

Band called Gamma Bomb who are a kind of old skool thrash metal band, slightly cheesy but deliberately so.

They've just released their new album - Tales from the Grave in Space for free so you can download it from the link above. :thumb:

The album is actually pretty good if you like old 80's thrash metal.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Will give it a try Alex.. cheers.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No worries mate, worth having a listen. They're guitar work is actually very good and they don't take themselves too seriously. 

I'm liking 'Slam Anthem'. In fact they do remind me of very early Anthrax.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's in the realms of madhouse or gung ho then I will love it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good shout, it does remind me a bit of that era.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone remember Uncle Slam from same era?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not mate, they any good? Are they one of the early thrash bands. 

I watched the Anvil movie and gave them a bit of a listen. Proper old skool but by all accounts pre Anthrax, Metallica, Megadeth etc thrashers.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

cheers for the link matey


----------

